# replace battery 2014 cruze diesel



## BeardedBBQ (Apr 16, 2021)

mcbockalds said:


> What is this on the end of the battery case?
> I've looked at a number of videos on removing the battery, but none of them had this thing.
> I'll be doing this outside in bellow zero temperatures and don't want to be guessing at this job.
> Cheers John
> ...



Just did mine a month ago. That unit pulls off of the bracket. I can't remember if you have to pull it up a bit to slide it out of the holder, but it will pull back toward the front of the car.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

That's the Fuel Pump Control Module. It's only present on the Diesel, so it wouldn't show up on how to videos for the battery that were made with the gasoline trims.

Our battery is also larger, so unless the how to videos you saw with a gas Cruze were running an upgraded battery, the geometry is a little different, and it's a huge challenge to reach the release for that front plate that wraps over the top of the battery, especially with cold hands on a cold vehicle.


----------



## TheRealHip (Sep 1, 2014)

I could not get mine to move soooooo I bent the lip up replaced the battery and bent it back down......


----------



## Boathook36 (Apr 4, 2021)

That plate has a slot at the bottom and on both sides so it can be a pain to get all three to line up, especially the bottom. It isnt fastened and its just the wires to the controller and some pushtab that limits its motion. Im able to gently push it up and out of the way just fine. You could always pop those nuts and prevent pulling at the wires. It is adjustable with multiple slots to compensate for changes in battery length. I swapped in the spare from our gas Cruze several times during our alternator escapades and that battery was shorter. That plate keeps the battery pushed backwards so that the fuse assembly can snap on the battery.


----------

